# Add outlet and switch in the garage?



## Zishan (May 17, 2011)

Hello,

I'm looking to add a switch and outlet to my garage area.  Running the wires down the wall are not a concern, but I'm unfamiliar with how to wire it, what gauge wires, where to get power from, etc.  

I have a direct/dedicated outlet on the garage wall...forget the proper name for this, but it's not linked to any other outlets(I paid extra for this during construction).  I would like to add an additional outlet via this dedicated outlet in the attic just above the garage.  Next to the dedicated outlet on the garage wall, I'd like to mount a switch to turn the new attic outlet on and off.  

What I'm trying to accomplish.....I'm putting my air compressor in the attic just above the garage...and dropping the air hose thru the sheetrock for a clean stealthy install.  I'd like to have a switch to power on/off the compressor on the wall.  

Appreciate any advise,
- Zishan


----------



## mustanggarage (May 17, 2011)

it is really pretty simple.  the outlet in the wall has 2 sets of screws on the side and one ground.  you need to power the new outlet off the 2 screws that are not already used, ussually the bottom 2.  then you need to pigtail the ground so that your new plug is also grounded.  then you can do it 2 ways but I like to send the hot wire unbroken to the new plug and run the common wire to the switch, run one in and one back to essentially break the common wire with the switch.  also I send the ground to both as well.  easiest way is to add a junction box some place and break the line there and wire up the ground to go both places.  hopefully that makes sense. I did a quick schematic.  bushytails is more of an electrician but this is how I would wire it. 

View attachment electric.jpg


----------



## Zishan (May 18, 2011)

MustangGarage,

Wow, thank you so much!  Makes perfect sense!  I was thinking I'd tap into the dedicated garage outlet from the attic, wire the new outlet there in the attic, and then run wires down the wall to install a switch next to the dedicated outlet.  

But this is exactly what I'm looking for!  Love the wiring diagram!


----------



## Zishan (May 19, 2011)

Well, got it done last night!  Mounted the switch next to the dedicated outlet, using a dual plate, for a clean look.  

Just need to get the compressor into the attic and cut a hole for the air hose reel and I'm golden!  

Thanks again, I really appreciate it!


----------



## havasu (May 21, 2011)

Pics, or it didn't happen!


----------



## mustanggarage (May 24, 2011)

glad to hear you got it all done.  good job.:thumbsup:


----------

